# Standard Deduction Question for Taxes.



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Does anyone know what the maximum standard mileage deduction that is allowable before it triggers a red flag with the IRS auditors? Not the deduction per mile but the total miles allowed. I'd like to hear from any tax prepares that might be on the forum.


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

There is no limit, just make sure you're using an app that logs your travels that can be exported into a readable list that can be sent to the IRS if you get a letter in the mail.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

The reason I ask is that I was told last year it was around 55 to 60K per year before they flag it as excessive miles.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's my thinking on this, take every deduction you are entitled to, if it triggers an audit so be it. don't talk yourself out of legitimate expenses over rumors and fear.


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> The reason I ask is that I was told last year it was around 55 to 60K per year before they flag it as excessive miles.


Were you told by the IRS in an official letter or was it someone's hearsay? Deduct your miles as you drove them. You just have to ensure you have a log of it that can be sent to the IRS as your proof of records.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I have never heard anyone say that logging so many miles would cause a red flag to go up, and 55-60k does not seem excessive to me if you drive for a living.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

She was an Uber driver I met last year. She said she did taxes during the tax season and if I remember correctly she said I could log 60K miles per year for my standard deduction as a taxi before getting flagged for audit. I usually do my own taxes so I've never asked a taxman if there is such a limit.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

REX HAVOC said:


> She was an Uber driver I met last year. She said she did taxes during the tax season and if I remember correctly she said I could log 60K miles per year for my standard deduction as a taxi before getting flagged for audit. I usually do my own taxes so I've never asked a taxman if there is such a limit.


There is no such known "limit". There's always a common sense limit. If you drove 300 miles a day every day of the year it would be 109,500 miles....hmm


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

I am new uber driver ( started on dec 16) now file tax. On Uber record my online mile is 42,xxxx. I don’t keep track my miles which mean I can’t proof if I got audit. , but in common sense every drivers must have some dead miles, I live about 30 miles from city , I drove to city without pax sometimes , most of time drove home with empty car. Should I or can I still claim some dead miles ? My net was pretty high.


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

Dixon said:


> I am new uber driver ( started on dec 16) now file tax. On Uber record my online mile is 42,xxxx. I don't keep track my miles which mean I can't proof if I got audit. , but in common sense every drivers must have some dead miles, I live about 30 miles from city , I drove to city without pax sometimes , most of time drove home with empty car. Should I or can I still claim some dead miles ? My net was pretty high.


If you get audited and you have no proof you're going to be screwed, but I've not read of anyone on these forums ever saying they've been audited due to how many miles they deducted.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

unitxero said:


> If you get audited and you have no proof you're going to be screwed, but I've not read of anyone on these forums ever saying they've been audited due to how many miles they deducted.


Mears Troll Number 4 got asked for a log I believe


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> Does anyone know what the maximum standard mileage deduction that is allowable before it triggers a red flag with the IRS auditors? Not the deduction per mile but the total miles allowed. I'd like to hear from any tax prepares that might be on the forum.


There really is no number, but be careful with deductions. There's a member in this forum that had a 2017 revenue of only $600 and deducted 44,000 miles.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Mears Troll Number 4 got asked for a log I believe


Yup, i was, i also had over $70,000 in revenue to over $30,000 in deductible miles that year.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

They most likely have access to registration and inspection (for states that do it) data. If your claimed miles are more then you acutally put on your car that'll raise a red flag.


----------

